# Recommendations for Wall Hung Boilers



## Puzzle (Feb 28, 2009)

Need to install twelve units in small apartment building. Each apartment is about 550 square feet. The units need to provide heat and hot water. Some of the names I;ve heard out there are Baxi, Munchkin, MZ, etc. Has anyone worked with these systems? How reliable are they and what are the maintenance requirements?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Are you a professional plumber?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How about an intro about you in the intro forum, doing so will get you a better response.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Good topic.. I just came across an Apollo wall hung boiler rotting away.. Been looking for a direct replacement but the website for Apollo is coming up only water heaters ... any suggestions for a good replacement.. we dont see them at all in my area,,


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mestek (Smith Boilers) just came out with a combi boiler. It's wall hung with a 5:1 turndown, I think. I'll post a link in a few.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.smithboiler.com/html/litlibrary.asp

The boiler is the GC160. The brochure is available at this link in pdf format


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

got it thanks


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

i have installed a few NTI Ti150C combi heaters as well as a Ti200C for a big house we did. i cant say as i am a huge fan of the primitive controls on the unit but they seem to work very well tho. as with any tankless water heater there are limitations on the gpm (i get calls on this all the time with roman tub fillers).
i hear lochinvar will be introducing a combi boiler in the future. not sure how soon tho. but i cant wait.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

highpoint said:


> i have installed a few NTI Ti150C combi heaters as well as a Ti200C for a big house we did. i cant say as i am a huge fan of the primitive controls on the unit but they seem to work very well tho. as with any tankless water heater there are limitations on the gpm (i get calls on this all the time with roman tub fillers).
> i hear lochinvar will be introducing a combi boiler in the future. not sure how soon tho. but i cant wait.



That's good to hear. I really like Lochinvar. Good products!!


----------



## jayson22 (Mar 9, 2009)

I install the Rinnai tankless heaters myself. I would look into them at www.rinnai.us

I believe their coming out with a combi boiler in June that will heat both hydronic heating and potable.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with Ron, how about an introduction please?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Navien makes the "heat box" which I have used in conjunction with rinnai. It is working great. No problems.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Still no intro?


----------

